# screeching Mavic Ksyrium Equipe



## centurionomega (Jan 12, 2005)

Had a real shock today. I was freewheeling, going downhill at 30+ mph when all of the sudden I heard this loud screeching and felt a vibration through the saddle. I pulled over expecting to see my tire rubbing a chainstay or somehow a brake contacting the rim, but both the front and rear wheels spun freely. I checked the quick releases and went on. Then, the same thing, a loud screeching like a brake and a vibration through the saddle. Again I pulled over and checked everything; both wheels spun freely. Eventually, I realized that once the screeching started if I started pedaling, a small click would occur and the noise would go away.

These wheels are pretty new (1500 miles) and have been great so far. I assume that it has something to do with the freehub since when I start pedaling the noise goes away.

Two variables. The town I rode through gets some flooding during high tide, and I went through about 3-6 inches of brackish water for maybe 100 feet. I went slow though and I didn't splash water on the hub too much, if at all. Also, it was kinda cold out (about 50 F). It's funny because the noise only happened when I was going over 30 mph.

Has anyone else heard of this with Mavic wheels?


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

Sounds like freehub needs cleaning & lubing. The current Mavic freehub has a plastic bushing which can make the noise you describe when it needs lubrication or is worn. Mavic rec is mineral oil for lube- Pedro's Road Rage works well. Most any LBS should be able to help, or DIY if you feel up to it.

This is a decent description of the job-
http://www.elviskennedy.com/mavichub/index.html

videos here (scroll down to Sep 07)

http://roguemechanic.typepad.com/roguemechanic/

More on Mavic freehub-
http://roguemechanic.typepad.com/roguemechanic/2006/05/how_does_a_mavi.html


----------



## Hoffman (Jul 29, 2008)

Kinda standard- if you've never lubed that FH body you're well behind in the game. Your LBS can lube it for you for not much $, but it needs to be done very regularly. I'd recommend taking it in to the LBS having it lubed. 

While you're there, order a bottle of the lube for yourself and ask to see the work done- it's really easy on Mavic hubs so anyone can learn to do it. Your hub will last longer and it'll save time and money down the line.

Hoffman


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

Rogue mechanic videos listed above are the way to go.

Very easy problem to fix.


----------



## centurionomega (Jan 12, 2005)

All right!

RBR keepin' me out of the LBS. 

I built up the bike myself from frame/components, so I will be doing this repair myself. Thanks Oldteen for the links, and everybody else for the help/support.


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

One more thing - don't over-tighten the main bolt - last step in putting the whole thing back together. I was drinking and wrenching once and snapped the bolt when I decided it had to be uber-tight. $20 dollars or so for new one.

One more more thing - Watch the video once before taking anything apart. Make sure you have all the tools needed. Then take your time. If you own an MTB with Crossmax wheels - clean them out at the same time as you work on the K's. Practice makes perfect.

Don't drink and wrench.


----------



## centurionomega (Jan 12, 2005)

Ha ha. I built my CF bike without a torque wrench. Everything works and nothing slips. I know this makes me an outcast and a horrible person.

I think my hands have a built in torque meter, so I won't be breaking anything.

And, I'm drunk while typing this.


----------



## Gregpape23 (Jul 29, 2008)

Hoffman said:


> Kinda standard- if you've never lubed that FH body you're well behind in the game. Your LBS can lube it for you for not much $, but it needs to be done very regularly. I'd recommend taking it in to the LBS having it lubed.


How often should this be done??? And too all wheels that aren't mavic too?


----------

